# 180L too much weight for upstairs?



## russchilds (27 Jul 2010)

Hi,  
I live in a flat and currently have a 155L. Would increasing to a 180L be too much weight for the floor boards? I've been offered a Juwel Rio 180 which is 101cm long from a friend who doesn't want it anymore. 
Many thanks,
Russ


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Jul 2010)

Hi Russ, it should be fine, it is after all a lot less than a bath full of water with a person in.


----------



## Jack middleton (27 Jul 2010)

Hut then again, the area under a bath has a higher number of joists compared to the rest of the house, in my eyes, getting a structural engineer to survey and check is the safest option, if you do decide to go ahead, make sure the tank is over as many joists as possible.


----------



## Dan Crawford (27 Jul 2010)

Jack middleton said:
			
		

> Hut then again, the area under a bath has a higher number of joists compared to the rest of the house,


I didn't know that, cheers! All the pressure is spread over a few poxy little feet though, whereas a tank is spread over the entire footprint? My house was built in 1899 and i had a 240L tank in my bedroom with no issues, the joists ran front to back and the tank ran left to right which is the best way to do it.


----------



## a1Matt (27 Jul 2010)

1litre=1kilo.

So, even adding in for the weight of the equipment, a 180l is probably less weight than 3 fat people standing next to each other   

I reckon you will be fine


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jul 2010)

I'd put a board down on the floor to spread the weight.... 2 feet could be on joists and the other 2 may not be. keep it tight to the wall to.

you'll be surprised at what ceiling joist can take. no need for engineers IMO


----------



## russchilds (27 Jul 2010)

Thanks guys!! Very helpful!! Good tip on the board on the floor!


----------



## danmil3s (27 Jul 2010)

If you live in a flat are you sure your floors are not concreate


----------



## russchilds (27 Jul 2010)

No sadly wooden floor boards (otherwise my dream 300L)!!


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jul 2010)

russchilds said:
			
		

> No sadly wooden floor boards (otherwise my dream 300L)!!



put a board down then. If you do miss a joist, you have wait on an inch thick piece of pine!...not good


----------



## gbagger (27 Jul 2010)

the area under a bath is the same as the rest of the house. you can put a bath where u like. wouldn't worry about the weight to be honest, if you had it spread across the joists not along them you could get away with almost any tank you like.


----------



## danmil3s (27 Jul 2010)

we are talking about structural bits of timber here at least 8'' x2''  working on site ive seen fork lifts try to snap theses pieces of wood  packs of  concrete blocks loaded on to them (500kg at least)   if you spread the load  over 2 joists using a full foot print stand 300l is more than   possible if you live in an old hose and have walls upstairs i bet there made of block and quite often there just sitting an a double joist   theses are big bits of wood we are talking about not mdf just don't put 1500l in the middle of the room 3 years down the line the plasterboard might crack


----------



## russchilds (28 Jul 2010)

Cheers guys!! I'm going for the 180L and will pick up this weekend


----------

